# Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor 2



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2011)

​


First thing I noticed... In the bottom right corner, the group of five people. That's unmistakably Yuzu.

According to the MegaTen Wiki, unknown invaders called Septentrion attack Japan and it's up to a group  of thirteen Demon Summoners to stop them. The game is scheduled for a  Summer 2011 release in Japan.

The game's main characters were designed by Suzuhito Yasuda, character designer on Durarara!!, and the bad guys have been designed by Mohiro Kito, who wrote Shadow Star. Music is being composed by Kenji Ito, famous for Secret of Mana and Romancing SaGa.

Much like the first Devil Survivor, the choices you make will affect the story in much greater ways than in any other Megami Tensei franchise - the biggest tease being that the Septentrion may or may not even be bad guys and you'll have the choice whether or not you fight them.

The game itself begins on a Sunday and, much like Devil Survivor, gives you seven days to defeat the Septentrion intruders. The protagonist is a third year high school student and is supported by Io and Daichi, a girl that has beauty and brains and a boy that's a deep thinker that makes light of tough situations.

Not only do the combat and auction systems return, but so too does a Destiny System that ties in heavily with the protagonist's choices.


*Spoiler*: _Screenshots ._ 










_Is that Pyramid Head?_


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like they inverted MC's hair color?


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh great, another game from Atlus which will never reach EU shores...


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Looks like they inverted MC's hair color?



I think the King of Bel ending is canon, given how many endings require you become the King of Bel.



FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> Oh great, another game from Atlus which will never reach EU shores...



Yeah, it'll have to get imported. Which is why I'm glad it's a DS game, really. But hey, y'never know - Overclocked is coming out over here and they might actually release this one as well.


----------



## delirium (Mar 23, 2011)

Came. Buckets.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 23, 2011)

It's beautiful. 



> Oh great, another game from Atlus which will never reach EU shores...



Considering Devil Survivor was well received and it's a "SMT" title, it'll be ported here.

More info on the game.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the links, I'll update the main post with the necessary information.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2011)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> Oh great, another game from Atlus which will never reach EU shores...



Huh? Last I checked most Shin Megami's come to US.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Huh? Last I checked most Shin Megami's come to US.



Europe, and by extension the UK, aren't Atlus. We don't even have an actual Atlus company over here, so the only way their games ever come out here is if another company localises them. Which almost never happens.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 23, 2011)

I just hope the endings are more worth it this time.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor 2 confirmed for NA*



KILL! I wonder if this one will eventually get a 3DS remake as well...


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2011)

ryne11 said:


> KILL! I wonder if this one will eventually get a 3DS remake as well...



Fucking YES!

Now I only have to finish DS 1, cause...I don't know which final route to choose on DS1. I have half the mind to go on that demon girl's side, then again, I want to do the Gin side as well. I hate Yuzu now after I attempted to try her last level. Fucking sellout.

Why is there only one fucking save slot in DS1 though?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 7, 2011)

DS1 was such a rage inducer. But goddamn was it fun. 

Can't wait.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just hope this one is difficult. Other than the Bonus boss, I breezed through the game with minimal grinding, though my MC was a magic whore


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtLnSDW6xh0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXurfi0oDj8&feature=player_embedded#at=26[/YOUTUBE]

Info: Atlus has revealed a new Japanese trailer for Devil Survivor 2. The trailer focuses on Nicaea, the website delivering dead faces and the details surrounding their deaths. Using it, the main character and friends will survive, and will need to use it to help others escape their own gruesome fates.

Welcome to Shin Megami Tensei: Final Destination

_*LET'S SURVIVE!*_


----------



## Esura (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait, Winny thats not Yuzu. I've been looking at that over and over and...I'm not seeing it.

Just because she has big tits doesn't make her Yuzu.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2011)

Should I buy the first game guys?


----------



## Esura (Jun 28, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Should I buy the first game guys?



Yes you should. Shame on you for even asking that. 

Devil Survivor is the single best SMT game ever made in existance. It makes DDS and P4 look like some ol' boring shit in comparison.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 29, 2011)

Ah shit, jizzed on my monitor.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yes you should. Shame on you for even asking that.
> 
> Devil Survivor is the single best SMT game ever made in existance. It makes DDS and P4 look like some ol' boring shit in comparison.



Well I was keeping an eye on the game since it came out but My DS was taken from me "sisters" so I gave up and now that I have a 3DS I shall pick it up.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 29, 2011)

After Devil survivor came smt 4...

after DS2 comes SMT 5, im calling it from now lol I can't lose.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yes you should. Shame on you for even asking that.
> 
> *Devil Survivor is the single best SMT game ever made in existance.* It makes DDS and P4 look like some ol' boring shit in comparison.



Nope **


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 29, 2011)

If Devil survivor isn't the best it's somewhere up there.


----------



## Esura (Jun 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Nope **



You cannot deny the might of Devil Survivor. Its the first handheld game in existence that I would ever claim to be better than console RPGs, but it is. I love it, I love the characters, I love the story...its awesome.

Hell, you know the game has to be awesome considering I normally despise SRPGs because of FFT and Disgaea.

I'd rate SMT games like dis...

1. Devil Survivor
2. Persona 1
3. Digital Devil Saga 1
4. Nocturne
5. Persona 4
6. Persona 3
7. Strange Journey

the rest of them

Never played P2 yet...but I did play SMT1 and SMT2.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

Never said it wasn't good. Saying it isn't the Best SMT game.


----------



## Esura (Jun 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Never said it wasn't good. Saying it isn't the Best SMT game.



What would be the best then?


he's going to say nocturne...


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

You damn right I'm going to say Nocturne. Even then I'd only place Nocturne for Gameplay and Atmosphere while Persona 2 steals Storyline.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 29, 2011)

Why's strange journey so low .


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

Probably because of its old school feel, which don't make sense with p1 so far up.

Can't put Devil Survivor High because of the same reason as p3. It's a good rpg but you know Atlus wasn't anywhere near completing it when it dropped. Same goes for Nocturne to a lesser extent, but they did a complete rehaul for that rather than dropping a new game. (FES and Overclocked)


----------



## Falcon (Jun 29, 2011)

TWEWY or Devil Survivor, which one's better, Esura?


----------



## Esura (Jun 29, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Why's strange journey so low .


Its not low actually if you factor in the "rest of them".

Btw never played DDS2 which is why I didn't include it with DDS1.



zenieth said:


> Probably because of its old school feel, which don't make sense with p1 so far up.


No, because P1 PSP is so much better. And its soundtrack is so boss.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rfltiuas1iw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



The old school feel is why I like Persona 1. Its story and gameplay is why I like it over ST.



> Can't put Devil Survivor High because of the same reason as p3. It's a good rpg but you know Atlus wasn't anywhere near completing it when it dropped. Same goes for Nocturne to a lesser extent, but they did a complete rehaul for that rather than dropping a new game. (FES and Overclocked)


Wut?


Falcon...you wont like my answer.
Devil Survivor


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> What would be the best then?
> 
> 
> he's going to say nocturne...



SMT 1 & 2



> You damn right I'm going to say Nocturne. Even then I'd only place Nocturne for Gameplay and Atmosphere while Persona 2 steals Storyline.



On a technicality Persona's not considered SMT. It's Megami Ibunroku Persona (Alternate Tale of the Goddess: Persona). For that, it would for me be Persona 2, then the Raidou games, then DeSu.

edit:

Actually never mind about Raidou, it's not a alternate tale.


----------



## Esura (Jun 29, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> On a technicality Persona's not considered SMT. It's Megami Ibunroku Persona (Alternate Tale of the Goddess: Persona). For that, it would for me be Persona 2, then the Raidou games, then DeSu.



I knew this, but it still has SMT on the cover here (in the US) therefore it counts as a SMT game...just not as part of the main SMTs (1, 2, Nocturne, ST).

I don't even think DDS has the SMT title on its title in Japan. They used it here to market it tho.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 29, 2011)

Is it too easy? Two games I always see you praise all the time. I've only played an hour of TWEWY and never played Devil Survivor(shouldn't I?) so your answer won't affect me. ;p


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

p1's OST doesn't fit p1 at all.

@ the wut: Nocturne had some bugs on release which is why they worked had to do a debugging program for the games released. They also released Maniax, which is what we got, but maniax only really added a few extra things like dante.

Overclocked was because Devil Survivor completely overlooked a number of characters who are for the most part glorified extra attacks for your party.

FES was needed because P3's story pacing left so many things unanswered and the actual plot a mess as well as the idiocy of p3's initial battle system. Nocturne's leader death plus AI you can't control at all? This is obviously a good idea...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> I knew this, but it still has SMT on the cover here (in the US) therefore it counts as a SMT game...just not as part of the main SMTs (1, 2, Nocturne, ST).
> 
> I don't even think DDS has the SMT title on its title in Japan. They used it here to market it tho.



Just like Devil Summoner (just to correct), DDS is it's own thing. though it's actually called Digital Devil Saga: Avatar Tuner.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

You could argue DDS:AT was the second actual main game in the series as they started with 

Digital Devil Saga


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 29, 2011)

Falcon said:


> Is it too easy? Two games I always see you praise all the time. I've only played an hour of TWEWY and never played Devil Survivor(shouldn't I?) so your answer won't affect me. ;p



>Devil Survivor
>Easy

:rofl

It's no doubt the HARDEST game in the series. It makes Wild Arms XF child's play.


----------



## Esura (Jun 29, 2011)

Falcon said:


> Is it too easy? Two games I always see you praise all the time. I've only played an hour of TWEWY and never played Devil Survivor(shouldn't I?) so your answer won't affect me. ;p



Both games are awesome, don't get me wrong.

But playing Devil Survivor is like having your virginity taken by two hot Japanese actress/model or something. Playing TWEWY is like having your virginity taken by some random broad off the street while high.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 29, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> >Devil Survivor
> >Easy
> 
> :rofl
> ...



I ain't gonna lie Beldr raped me but game got easy by final boss.
Strange Journey was kinda hard...because angel princess bitch had that OHKO kill crap.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 29, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> >Devil Survivor
> >Easy
> 
> :rofl
> ...


I wasn't questioning the difficulty of the game. it was the question i was asking ;p


Esura said:


> Both games are awesome, don't get me wrong.
> 
> But playing Devil Survivor is like having your virginity taken by two hot Japanese actress/model or something. Playing TWEWY is like having your virginity taken by some random broad while high.


The way you put it makes TWEWY sound spooky.


----------



## Esura (Jun 29, 2011)

Falcon said:


> I wasn't questioning the difficulty of the game. it was the question i was asking ;p
> 
> The way you put it makes TWEWY sound spooky.



No, no, no...having sex with random broads while high is good too...just not as good as banging two hot JAV actresses.

Ok, better analogy.

TWEWY is like a porkchop, but Devil Survivor is like a sirloin steak. Both is good, but the latter is clearly da bomb.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 29, 2011)

So... August for the 3DS port which I am going to get, when is part 2? late this year?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

No American info, just a pretty screen up for now.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 29, 2011)

Well since the japanese DS2 comes out next month. I would assume several months later afterhand. Early next year (like January or February) the latest.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Devil Survivor 2 - more battle details*

- game will reward players who exploit enemy weaknesses with extra turns
- "double extra turn" system allows you to hit a weak point once and get a bonus attack
- do this again to get another turn on top of that
- race specific skills


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

So basically the regular SMT turn shift system?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 16, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Devil Survivor 2 - more battle details*
> 
> - game will reward players who exploit enemy weaknesses with extra turns
> - "double extra turn" system allows you to hit a weak point once and get a bonus attack
> ...



_Double_ extra turn? Geeze... If you pull it off, you're gonna cause huge damage - but if your enemy does, you're practically dead!


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

Nah just put up some defense and your good.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 16, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Nah just put up some defense and your good.



Well, that's fine an' all if you manage to find demons with no actual weaknesses... But demons usually have innate elemental weaknesses, and it's impossible to remove them since you can't modify your demon's passive skills (which you would need to grant them immunities) without using cheats.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

Maybe Im confusing Devil Survivor with Strange Journey in terms of mechanics, but were there not techniques to improve your defensive ability in terms of reducing damage?


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2011)

Winny said:


> Well, that's fine an' all if you manage to find demons with no actual weaknesses... But demons usually have innate elemental weaknesses, and it's impossible to remove them since you can't modify your demon's passive skills (which you would need to grant them immunities) without using cheats.



Isn't that the same/similar in all SMT games?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they had skills like anti-zio or zio50% but I could be wrong.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 17, 2011)

They do, but you can only assign them to humans. You can't actually assign any passive skills to the demons, only active skills, so you can't make them immune to certain elements they'd otherwise be weak to.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ahh....lol need to get back to that game too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2011)

- Devil Survivor 2 (8/9/8/8, 33 points): "The unique story and setting have a way of completely absorbing you. The dual screens are used to good effect, with things like elemental weaknesses displayed on the top screen, so it's quite easy to play. The battles have a deeply strategy element to them that places things on the difficult side of the spectrum, but you're free to grind levels to gain an advantage, so it's not inaccessible to beginners at all. The story develops at a pretty unhurried pace, but your decisions have a palpable impact on the plot, which is neat. Overall it's a game you'll want to sit down and spend a lot of time with."


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0qNXiax1PM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Devil Survivor 2 - 'Invasion' trailer*


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jU54Pwv31g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2012)

Playing Overclock now. It's pretty awesome, this time I'm really getting in to it (Couldn't on the DS) so now excited for 2. Though I'll miss the voice acting.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Playing Overclock now. It's pretty awesome, this time I'm really getting in to it (Couldn't on the DS) so now excited for 2. Though I'll miss the voice acting.



I knew I wasn't the only one who digged the voice acting on Overclocked. I'm surprised you couldn't get into it on the DS though but at least you are enjoying it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> No, no, no...having sex with random broads while high is good too...just not as good as banging two hot JAV actresses.
> 
> Ok, better analogy.
> 
> TWEWY is like a porkchop, but Devil Survivor is like a sirloin steak. Both is good, but the latter is clearly da bomb.



Porkchops are better than sirloin steak most of the time more taste.



Falcon said:


> TWEWY or Devil Survivor, which one's better?



TWEWY. Mainly because of it's controls and fast gameplay and many options that is has such as adjusting difficulty and level anytime you want. Devil survivor is pretty good, but it wasn't anything new.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]P1tKlz6WWrA[/YOUTUBE]
Keep in mind that he has pretty high stats at level one, is cheating a little, and is playing it on the pc which is much easier to manage,is mainly focusing on Joshua, and if he gets hit once or twice he dies.






Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >Devil Survivor
> >Easy
> 
> :rofl
> ...


It's not easy, but it sure as hell isn't hard.
Just focusing on magic and vit pretty much makes the game a breeze.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's not easy, but it sure as hell isn't hard.
> Just focusing on magic and vit pretty much makes the game a breeze.



No, no it doesn't. 

Most of the bosses in the later stages of the game, if not all of them, are either resistant or simply immune to pretty much any magical damage you can deal. Even the normal enemies they summon seem to reflect or absorb most forms of damage. The main character can't solo the game so pumping up their Magic and Vitality will just leave the rest of your party without any way to fight and only a few other characters will have a high enough Magic to use the spells that can ignore such things, so the best option is to give the Protagonist the "Pierce" passive ability and leave the Almighty spells to someone like Amane.

I always found it much better to have the Protagonist with very high Strength and Agility, then give them Pierce, Ares Aid and Hero Aid. 75% chance of a critical hit and only one way to possibly not get annihilated.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> No, no it doesn't.
> 
> Most of the bosses in the later stages of the game, if not all of them, are either resistant or simply immune to pretty much any magical damage you can deal. Even the normal enemies they summon seem to reflect or absorb most forms of damage. The main character can't solo the game so pumping up their Magic and Vitality will just leave the rest of your party without any way to fight and only a few other characters will have a high enough Magic to use the spells that can ignore such things, so the best option is to give the Protagonist the "Pierce" passive ability and leave the Almighty spells to someone like Amane.
> 
> I always found it much better to have the Protagonist with very high Strength and Agility, then give them Pierce, Ares Aid and Hero Aid. 75% chance of a critical hit and only one way to possibly not get annihilated.



You mean physical right, I mean if not the games even easier than I thought. Unless you are talking about overclocked or something.
Because I beat the game and that's what most of them were immune to physical so I pretty much one shotted every normal enemy I bumped into after a certain point and even some of the bosses with magic.


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 17, 2012)

Man I can't wait till February. I wish there was a Pre-order bonus like EVERY OTHER freaking Megaten game released in NA


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> No, no it doesn't.
> 
> Most of the bosses in the later stages of the game, if not all of them, are either resistant or simply immune to pretty much any magical damage you can deal. Even the normal enemies they summon seem to reflect or absorb most forms of damage. The main character can't solo the game so pumping up their Magic and Vitality will just leave the rest of your party without any way to fight and only a few other characters will have a high enough Magic to use the spells that can ignore such things, so the best option is to give the Protagonist the "Pierce" passive ability and leave the Almighty spells to someone like Amane.
> 
> I always found it much better to have the Protagonist with very high Strength and Agility, then give them Pierce, Ares Aid and Hero Aid. 75% chance of a critical hit and only one way to possibly not get annihilated.


I put most of my stats into Strength and health. What's agility do? 



Esura said:


> I knew I wasn't the only one who digged the voice acting on Overclocked. I'm surprised you couldn't get into it on the DS though but at least you are enjoying it.



Yeah voice acting works well for me. Not same level as Persona but still good. Is it me or did Overclock add a "Easy" mode. Cause that's what I picked and it's still tough at times but much easier. And that's what I like. The gameplay is decent-good but easily my least liked in a Shin Megami series. But it's story is pretty damn good. It's like TWEWY's story but much better.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I put most of my stats into Strength and health. What's agility do?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah voice acting works well for me. Not same level as Persona but still good. Is it me or did Overclock add a "Easy" mode. Cause that's what I picked and it's still tough at times but much easier. And that's what I like. The gameplay is decent-good but easily my least liked in a Shin Megami series. But it's story is pretty damn good. It's like TWEWY's story but much better.



Putting points into agility increases your chance to dodge enemy's physical attack, decreases enemy's chance to dodge your physical attacks and increases the chance of starting combat with an extra turn. You'd might want to put some points in this puppy. I've personally only put points in vitality just to get certain skills.

Unlike Aji Tae, physical MC is hard as hell for me latter in the game on the DS instead of easier so now I'm going the magic route in Overclocked but the earlier days of the game was much easier with high strength. So far I've only been boosting strength, vitality and agility until I get them up to a certain point (mostly for skills prereq) then I plan on building up his magic mostly. 

I never found Devil Survivor too hard until the 6th and 7th day. Talk about a difficulty spike out of this ass.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Putting points into agility increases your chance to dodge enemy's physical attack, decreases enemy's chance to dodge your physical attacks and increases the chance of starting combat with an extra turn. You'd might want to put some points in this puppy. I've personally only put points in vitality just to get certain skills.
> 
> Unlike Aji Tae, physical MC is hard as hell for me latter in the game on the DS instead of easier so now I'm going the magic route in Overclocked but the earlier days of the game was much easier with high strength. So far I've only been boosting strength, vitality and agility until I get them up to a certain point (mostly for skills prereq) then I plan on building up his magic mostly.
> 
> I never found Devil Survivor too hard until the 6th and 7th day. Talk about a difficulty spike out of this ass.


With magic this guys a cake walk(I had magic nearly maxed at this point just goign for the min on all other stats and just throwing extra into vit now and then) 
[YOUTUBE]nVWj11bCvX4[/YOUTUBE]
Basically I had it where the MC's party can just attack twice and has tyrant while everyone else dealt with the other weaklings.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2012)

Give your Magic characters Drain. You will laugh on how broken it is.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Unlike Aji Tae, physical MC is hard as hell for me latter in the game on the DS instead of easier so now I'm going the magic route in Overclocked but the earlier days of the game was much easier with high strength.



You should see what Attack All, Pierce, Phys Jump and Rage Soul are like together. All you need is Strength 16, Vitality 17, Agility 17 and you'll have physical attacks that attack all enemies at the same time and pierce most defences while doing about 2.5x more damage than usual. You can one shot entire enemy teams with a set up like that and its only weakness is enemies who reflect Phys damage.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffAQK9ISyew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2012)

Good find.


----------



## vanhellsing (Feb 3, 2012)

this game has all my monies


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 24, 2012)

English Tutorial

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6En7f9P919g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Feb 25, 2012)

They seriously needed a Youtube tutorial for this? They'll most likely have mandatory tutorials _in game_ like the previous Devil Survivor.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 26, 2012)

MY BODY IS READY~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Velocity (Feb 26, 2012)

So who picked this up today? I'm waiting for my import to get here 'cause the chances of this ever getting released in the UK is even less likely than Overclocked.


----------



## Esura (Feb 26, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> So who picked this up today? I'm waiting for my import to get here 'cause the chances of this ever getting released in the UK is even less likely than Overclocked.



It doesn't come out til the 28th. I preordered it though. I wasn't going to get it yet but...Atlus love doing limited, limited print runs. Same with NIS with their non-Disgaea titles. Would it kill them to at least have it in stock at their own little shop or something?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 26, 2012)

Paid in full preorder~~ But i dunno if i can get it on the day b/c I can't drive and am stuck at college. I'll haveta call my mom to get it for me lool~


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 26, 2012)

Pre-ordered off Amazon. Can't wait


----------



## Velocity (Feb 27, 2012)

I can't believe it actually arrived this morning. I got it a day before it's even out in another bleedin' country. 

My initial impressions, coming from a fanatic of the original Devil Survivor, are really positive. I love how they've added an extra layer of strategy with Extra Turns (they were there before, but now you can specifically steal them and have them stolen) and the Special Auctions are really awesome (sometimes, after buying a new demon, there'll be a special auction with a souped up version of a generic demon).

It's also much harder than the original Devil Survivor. Enemies can, and will, heal themselves a lot. They'll heal in the middle of battle, just after battle and even heal each other. Plus they're very good at singling out the weakened teams in your party and ganging up on them. You actually have to go for a Free Battle here and there, otherwise you're grossly underlevelled - but, as anyone who played the first game would know, Free Battles are great places to crack skills. This game takes it further by offering Memory Cards on the map that either hold a few hundred Macca or a free skill.

Oh, and people die. An awful lot. I'm actually surprised at how many people I've already seen get killed. Overall, it's a really good game so far and a definite improvement over the original.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> It's also much harder than the original Devil Survivor.


I thought the first game was harder than most.  A good thing since most games are fairly simple these days.

I'm looking forward to getting it.  Preordered it @ Amazon the other day.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 27, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> I can't believe it actually arrived this morning. I got it a day before it's even out in another bleedin' country.
> 
> My initial impressions, coming from a fanatic of the original Devil Survivor, are really positive. I love how they've added an extra layer of strategy with Extra Turns (they were there before, but now you can specifically steal them and have them stolen) and the Special Auctions are really awesome (sometimes, after buying a new demon, there'll be a special auction with a souped up version of a generic demon).
> 
> ...


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> *I can't believe it actually arrived this morning. I got it a day before it's even out in another bleedin' country. *
> 
> My initial impressions, coming from a fanatic of the original Devil Survivor, are really positive. I love how they've added an extra layer of strategy with Extra Turns (they were there before, but now you can specifically steal them and have them stolen) and the Special Auctions are really awesome (sometimes, after buying a new demon, there'll be a special auction with a souped up version of a generic demon).
> 
> ...




I hate you right now. 

Also, sounds great so far. Sucks about the increased difficulty. Didn't want that as I already found Devil Survivor 1 kind of dumb hard after the Beldr fight but I'll manage.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2012)

I got bored of DS again. So think I'll pass on 2. Read the story down the line.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 27, 2012)

So I just took on Merak, presumably the mid-boss of Day Two. I unlocked a new function earlier called Add-On, but didn't actually get any to use until after that battle.

Anyway, Merak's fight is pretty unique. Spawns autonomous bombs that make their way to the other side of the map. There are two spots that, if they reach, it's game over. Merak itself also has this massive laser that reaches across the entire map and spans three squares. It doesn't do much damage, admittedly, but even only 50~ damage is enough to kill someone on your party if you're not extremely careful about their placement. Had to make the MC deal with Merak alone while the other three kept the two squares safe. Thankfully I had a bunny with Diarama (thank you Special Auction!), so it wasn't that difficult to keep the MC alive and pounding away with Fatal Blow (strong damage but will always leave the enemy with 1HP). Took a while, though, that's for sure. The bombs themselves can't attack but, considering there's a steady and continuous flow of demons spawning practically on top of your party, I'd say that aspect of the battle was the most difficult.

As for that Add-On thing, the part I got was Str+2. So customisation options during Demon Fusion are crazy now that you can permanently boost stats _and_ decide what skills they have. Can't wait to see what else is available - I doubt stat boosting ones are all there is on offer.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2012)

4 character team?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 27, 2012)

Rukia said:


> 4 character team?



Well, a four team party is probably the more accurate way to put it. Just like Devil Survivor, you have four human team leaders with each accompanied by up to two demons. You start with only three playable characters, but you get new ones relatively quickly. I'm halfway through Day Two and already have five. There are thirteen or fourteen to eventually gather.


----------



## vanhellsing (Feb 27, 2012)

finally got this and defeated the first boss (duhbe) damn that figth was so cash and daichi its such a bro 
lest see how the things gonna turn went they find the (warning spoiler) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Anguished One


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Well, a four team party is probably the more accurate way to put it. Just like Devil Survivor, you have four human team leaders with each accompanied by up to two demons. You start with only three playable characters, but you get new ones relatively quickly. *I'm halfway through Day Two and already have five. There are thirteen or fourteen to eventually gather.*



Shit, it took me forever to get a fourth party member in the first one...like damn near the last day for anyone not Keisuke.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> Shit, it took me forever to get a fourth party member in the first one...like damn near the last day for anyone not Keisuke.


That's true.

I guess I got stuck with Midori fairly early on as well.

I don't know much about the characters in this one.  I like Fumi's character design.  So I will probably kiss her ass with all of my answers.


----------



## Piekage (Feb 28, 2012)

Picking up my copy today. Loved DS Overclocked, so I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 28, 2012)

Rukia said:


> That's true.
> 
> I guess I got stuck with Midori fairly early on as well.
> 
> I don't know much about the characters in this one.  I like Fumi's character design.  So I will probably kiss her ass with all of my answers.



Yamato is a badass and insanely strong to boot, Jungo is frankly awesome, Makoto is totally tsundere and Airi is just hilarious. I'm at Level 1 with everyone except Jungo, Hinako and Yamato and I even reached Level 2 with Daichi and Joe. I'm most interested in maxing out Airi and Makoto, although Yamato would be pretty great as well.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh damn this bloody damn game of damnness!

Day Three, 11:30AM. Difficulty spike, ho. The MC is Level 22, Joe is Level 20, Io and Airi are Level 19. The weakest demon on anyone's team is a Level 14 Tam Lin (whose stats rival those of the highest levelled demons in my possession) and the strongest is a toss up between an Ictinike and an Apis, both Level 21.

So, really, my team is as powerful as it could be right now. The Free Battles are hard enough to get through by themselves, but the actual story mission I need to tackle? Only tried it once so far, but damn... It's like fighting Beldr all over again, except that he's a dozen levels higher than anyone else. I obviously can't fight him, but getting around him is crazy hard in itself. He's immune to the usual stuff you use to limit enemy movement and if he engages any team in battle, he'll destroy them all in one turn.

I'm so going to grind him into dust.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2012)

Aww man I'm scared to play my copy now. I'm such a pussy.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm actually really enjoying it. It's difficult, much more so than Devil Survivor was, and it also has this knack for allowing enemies to survive attacks that should've been fatal and giving them a chance to fully heal themselves or turn the tables against you with a powerful offensive.

That's how I lost that battle - Io went up against a group of demons she should've slaughtered, yet she didn't manage to kill them all. She and one of her demons were actually spamming attacks the group of demons were unanimously weak against, yet they somehow survived with a few HP and annihilated Io and her demon buddies the next turn after fully healing themselves.

Even so, it's the kind of game where you always seem to find some way to tweak your party and improve it, then go back and succeed where you previously failed. So it's cool like that.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, I levelled everyone up once and got myself some new demons. The MC now has an Ubelluris and a Bai Suzhen. Means he gets two turns, which is pretty handy. I'm tempted to swap the Bai Suzhen for something with Animal Leg, since then he'd be able to move, attack, move again, attack again and then move once more in a single turn.

I'm surprised by Io (she has 11 Strength and 14 Magic, so even though she's slow and frail she packs a punch) and Airi is just a monster now she has three Dances. I'm going to have to rely on her to deal with Botis, so I gave her two demons particularly geared towards not giving a crap about Ziodyne (which I really have to crack now because you normally don't see that level of spell until the second half of the game) while also providing some semblance of recovery magic in the form of Glamour and Devotion.

Asking a Level 20 character to take on a Level 37 is still too much, though, so I'll get the MC to back her up. I don't care if physical attacks are only half as effective against Botis's team - that's why the MC gets two turns instead of one, after all.


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

How are you building your MC? 

I was going to go fast magic user with high MAG and AGI since Daichi seems to focus on STR and AGI and Io focuses on STR and MAG.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2012)

I just noticed that mine has shipped.  So I should have it in a couple of days.

Just wondering if you are using all of your characters or if you have chosen a core 4 and are only leveling them...


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm still using the main three characters so far. I need to put this on hold though so I can finish Neptunia.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> How are you building your MC?
> 
> I was going to go fast magic user with high MAG and AGI since Daichi seems to focus on STR and AGI and Io focuses on STR and MAG.



At the moment?

Str - 12
Mag - 13
Vit - 4
Spd - 12

The playable characters seem to shift around a lot. I couldn't use Daichi or Jungo for this particular battle, as an example, and I've not seen Keita or Hinako for a while. So you make do with what you have.

In the end, I won against Botis. I actually killed him. Even though Evil Wave prevented me from ever getting Extra Turns, having Double Up was a life saver. Botis's one weakness is that he's slow as hell, so he doesn't actually get that many opportunities to attack on his own terms. So hitting him at range worked wonders because he literally cannot fight back. Airi didn't actually do much at all, but she did help ensure the many other demons that kept getting summoned weren't getting in the way. Joe ended up being relegated to healer after Io died. I actually got pretty annoyed at how frequently they'd heal Botis - which didn't help considering Botis already had Diarama. Whittled down his health every time, though, and the MC won out in the end. Fatal Strike has to be one of the most useful attacks to use against bosses in the entire game.

I love the whole Dual Crack thing, as well. Thanks to that, I cracked both Ziodyne _and_ Elec Repel from Botis. I also got Marksman from a different enemy and gave that to the MC after the battle ended - guaranteed hits with all physical attacks? Yes please.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm so glad I actually managed to crack Ziodyne. It's so beastly.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 29, 2012)

Any -Dyne move is awesome. Especially if they begin with Maha-.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 29, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Oh damn this bloody damn game of damnness!
> 
> Day Three, 11:30AM. Difficulty spike, ho. The MC is Level 22, Joe is Level 20, Io and Airi are Level 19. The weakest demon on anyone's team is a Level 14 Tam Lin (whose stats rival those of the highest levelled demons in my possession) and the strongest is a toss up between an Ictinike and an Apis, both Level 21.
> 
> ...


Beldr is the only thing that got me in DS had to give it two goes.
Only one way to hurt him and I need to basically box the other monsters out and kill them so they cannot heal him.
So this is the legendary super beldr?


Esura said:


> Aww man I'm scared to play my copy now. I'm such a pussy.



You bet you are.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2012)

Y'know what? Forget Botis. That guy was pretty easy to take down compared to this other boss I'm fighting right now. I really hope this is the last boss of Day Three, 'cause if something stronger is coming I'm probably going to go nuts.

It has two forms - one that's completely invincible and one where it splits in two, one weak to physical attacks and the other weak to elemental attacks. It alternates between the two forms and, thankfully, can't heal itself. If you only manage to kill one of its two halves while it's in the second form, though, it just creates a new one next time it merges. So you have to kill both halves at the same time, or thereabouts, otherwise you can't win.

But that isn't the hard part, since the MC can take off huge chunks of health off of both per turn and Jungo is even more effective against the weak-to-physical half. The hard part is that it can still attack you in its invincible form, will do so gladly and has an attack called Assassinate that ignores the usual defence bonus granted by having demons in your team (in other words, it oneshots any team). Combine that with constantly spawning demons that have a fondness for paralysing and poisoning and love ganging up on teams that just got pounded by the boss...

I almost beat it just now, but the damn thing decided it'd target only one of the MC's demon buddies (as if it realised Double Up was the difference between victory and defeat).

*edit ;;* Oh, it got owned. I remembered that you can't be immune to divine magic, so Drain was the best option. Spammed it every damn turn and won out in the end, doing more damage to its invincible form than its split one. 

Just now I fused a nifty little demon called Neko Shogun.

_Level 31_
_Str:_ 11
_Mag:_ 25
_Vit:_ 8
_Agi:_ 13
_Command:_ Mow Down, Power Charge, Ziodyne
_Passive:_ Paladin Soul, Elec Boost, Mana Surge
_Racial:_ Hero's Mark

He's beastly _and_ adorable. 

Did, like, three different levels of fusing so that I'd be able to give him a few specific abilities - with 25 Magic, giving him Ziodyne, Elec Boost and Mana Surge seemed kinda obvious.

Oh, and I love Otome. She's hilarious.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 2, 2012)

Like, wow... I'll say one thing, these bosses are consistently crazy. Now I'm fighting one that has a massive six-square range, has a Force attack that likely makes Mazandyne look like a joke, gets two turns for every one my MC has... Oh, and it regenerates at least 100HP every turn. By at least, I mean it usually heals that much but sometimes uses a powered up version that recovers hundreds more. It's weak to Ice, which is handy, but the most powerful single-target Ice spell available is Ice Dance - and obviously you can't give everyone Ice Dance, Anti-Force and Ice Boost, so...

My back up plan is to go with a different team (there are three of this boss in total and you lead one of the three, at your choice). If I go with the team Fumi is on, I can just give _her_ Ice Dance and let her shave off twice as much health as the MC can.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, progress is certainly coming along. I'm partway through Day Five and I've managed to keep everyone alive so far. I really love when battles have optional boss-like characters that are at least a dozen levels higher than anyone else, 'cause not only do they often have crazy powerful Skills well worth cracking but they also become available for Fusion.

So win, win. 

I'm also enjoying how the story is a little more complicated than Devil Survivor. The characters are a lot more developed, with really nice little subplots that tie them all together like the Dera-Deka guy. Yamato is a total badass, Airi is adorable (especially when you ask her to act sexy) and I swear Otome is completely nuts.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

I finally got my copy yesterday.  I got a decent amount of time to play it since I was at the car dealership all day.  I'm at day 2 trying to prevent some kid from getting killed.

Good game so far.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 4, 2012)

So I'm pretty much at the end of the Sixth Day and my party sure is pretty strong now. I managed to fuse a Jeanne D'Arc with Shield All, Ziodyne and Bufudyne (there was an Add-On that removes all the command skills, freeing up all three slots). I'm glad they added the Compendium, 'cause it means I don't have to lose powerful demons in order to fuse even stronger ones. The prices are obscene, though, so you'll be lucky to ever have enough cash to actually afford the higher level demons you've saved.

Jungo, who now sits with massive 37 Strength, now has the Life Stream, Pierce and Null Physical passive skills, making him the boss of brawls (Assassinate, which hits the leader of the party and ignores the defence bonus from having demons on either side, does ridiculous damage in his hands now).

As for the MC, he's a little more balanced. He has Strength, Magic and Agility in the low 20's. While I admit he doesn't pack as much of a punch as Jungo or Otome, he has access to skills they don't. So he's much more versatile than them, which is a godsend considering how each boss seems to have a completely different weakness.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2012)

I was careless and Keita got killed as a result.  Oh well.  Sometimes its more fun to have less survivors in a game like this.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 5, 2012)

I saved him and am busy grinding for that Merzak bitch. Hate that the demons in free battle give so little EXP though...


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> I saved him and am busy grinding for that Merzak bitch. Hate that the demons in free battle give so little EXP though...


I'm trying to save Fumi now.  The boss here is like level 37.  My MC is level 22.  Should be challenging, lol.  I saw what I was up against and turned off the system.  It was getting late.

Don't know when I will actually challenge him.  Picking up Mass Effect 3 tonight.

This game has a better storyline than Overclocked though.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2012)

Botis is easily dealt with if you can get an Evil Wave/Double Up combo. Definitely make sure you use the joint crack feature on him 'cause Ziodyne and Elec Repel are invaluable.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 5, 2012)

I swear though the EXP rate is giving out less than DS 1. I get like 3X tech bonus + overwhelm, and only get like 6-10 EXP by killing the whole team(flunkies + leader in a couple turns)...and then sometimes i get like 150 by killing the two flunkies separately then the middle.

And yes id o know that Maacca bonus only applies to macca an not EXP but something just feels jipped. idk


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> I swear though the EXP rate is giving out less than DS 1. I get like 3X tech bonus + overwhelm, and only get like 6-10 EXP by killing the whole team(flunkies + leader in a couple turns)...and then sometimes i get like 150 by killing the two flunkies separately then the middle.
> 
> And yes id o know that Maacca bonus only applies to macca an not EXP but something just feels jipped. idk



Well, it usually depends on their level. I noticed there's a dramatic reduction (around 80%) when you're fighting demons with a lower level than you. That's why one team could kill another and get 1'500 EXP even though the MC killing an identical team would only get about 300 EXP.

I guess it's to prevent grinding, or at least discourage it, since a lot of people just kept using Free Battles to over-level themselves. Thankfully, they seem to have increased the amount of cash you get for clearing those battles, so it's a little easier to get the demons you want.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 5, 2012)

True, but still... Tried the Merak battle to see how id do with my new team. Did not know one explosion would = game over...figured it'd have health like the last one, got Merak down to red, BOOM! game over. sunva...


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, yeah, this game isn't as kind as the first Devil Survivor. I'm having serious problems with Mizak, the Day Six boss, simply because of how the turn system seems to work - the loser in an exchange gets knocked back a few spots with the turn order and, in this particular fight, even being able to hit back is a rare commodity unless you have demons with range-increasing racial skills. It doesn't exactly help that the game is now clearly targeting demons who grant bonuses to movement (they just *will not* leave that Suparna with Winged Flight alone), so closing the gap is harder than ever.

Seems that's ultimately how battle works out now - your guys are strong enough to take anything out in one turn, but good luck getting that turn before the bad guys have had several of their own.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2012)

Damnit, _finally_! I finally beat that damn thing. In the end, the only team left was MC's and I wouldn't have survived more than one turn longer. Day Seven has begun and I've taken up all three save files for three of the four routes that were available to me (I dunno how many other routes there are).


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 5, 2012)

Hm. Just beat the game's equivalent to DS1's Lucy. That was rage inducing.

An attack that costs 0 MP, instantly kills your team unless protected from Almighty (or have a Hero or endure), and removes all the team's MP as an added insult. (Which you notice upon reviving...)

Why won't you die for me? ;_; (Easier.)


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, most people don't go after Alice until their third playthrough when they've maxed everyone out. It'd be a waste if she wasn't crazy hard in spite of that.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 6, 2012)

She's rather cheap, just like Lucy. (Though, not _as_ cheap as he.) The fight forces your hand as to the type of demons you need to bring, or have exploited the rare opportunity to crack anti-Almighty. Though, I suppose Lucifer screamed to bring Tyrants.

It can be done on the second playthrough if you purchase the ability to (more quickly) grind for New Game +. (I also exploited running from free battles for mad stacks of cash from memory cards, which means those 50k macca demons aren't so expensive.) Much simpler to import all the demons though, if expensive.

I'd have liked to have fought Lucifer and Satan in one big battle.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 6, 2012)

Been playing the Anguished One's path... Is it just me, or has the difficulty gone into crazy mode with this path? It was bad enough that you only had two teams going into the first battle, but I'm on the second one right now and the only difference is there's a lot more enemy teams and I only have three of my own.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And freakin' Shiva shows up, of all people, in that first battle. How the hell are you s'posed to beat that guy with only two Level 55 teams?


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 6, 2012)

That's the hardest path. Not sure they expect you to really do it the first time around. Though, it can be done with ranged demons.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 6, 2012)

Hmm... Well I like the path since I _was_ sitting there wondering why nobody was intending to follow the MC's choice (given all the praise you get throughout the game, you would've expected some sort of support). So I'm going down this particular path, even though it'll take me a while to get through it.

My favourite demon right now is the Myrmecolion I fused. Thanks to a certain Add-On, it now has Piercing Hit, Multi-Strike, Assassinate, Drain Hit, Pierce and Phys Amp as its command and passive skills. It's pretty strong, although I'd imagine that Osiris I've got will be more useful once it finally learns Megido.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh yeeeeaaaah, now I'm onto the next battle. Slowly gettin' there. 

*edit ;;* So now they're wary? They stay away from you until you're within range of several teams, all so they can gang up on you in a moment's notice? Wow.


----------



## delirium (Mar 6, 2012)

god damn npcs fucking with my skill cracks! 

Game is pretty damn fun though. SMT: DS was my favorite game so I was pretty psyched when I heard a sequel was coming out. And it definitely doesn't disappoint. 

Although, the game isn't as hard as I thought it'd be considering all the talk I'd read about its upped difficulty.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 6, 2012)

Are some mission requirements just as bullshit as DeSu1? Like for example in Day 5 of DeSu1 when helping out Miss Mari fighting Kudlak, only for her to land the finishing blow and various other factors making it frustrating.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 7, 2012)

Day Eight!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 7, 2012)

We have a 8th Day in this game? Cool.

Also got the game today. Of course just like Overclocked, have the Hero & Io as the mages of the team while Daichi as the new Atsuro. Though my Atsuro is still a demon of battle compared to Daichi.

Though if there's one thing that's been bugging me is the utter lack of sound effects when using magic. I dunno why that's not here considering it was used in the last game.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 7, 2012)

Maybe they ran out of room.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 8, 2012)

Damn, I have to give those guys props. Ronaldo has one of the best set ups possible in the whole game and he doesn't use anything unavailable to the player, either.

He has a 772HP Jikokuten with Matchless and Hero Soul, a 755HP Gucumatz with Shield All, Hero Soul and Dragon Bind and he himself comes with 891HP, Mediarahan, Dual Shadow, Endure+ and Phys Repel. Which means, in just one skirmish, you have to bring each of them down to 1HP and then attack them once more in order to kill them - and you have no Extra Turns (Dragon Bind removes those) and the Gucumatz will always open with Shield All.

It's practically flawless. If the enemy can actually pull off 800 damage a turn, they're going to have to do it to two attacks otherwise Endure+ kicks in and nobody dies. If they go directly for Ronaldo, he gets protected by both demons - neither of which will die, regardless of how powerful the attack is, thanks to Endure+. Ronaldo's team also gets two full skirmishes every time their turn comes around and Multi-Strike is useless because it'll just get reflected.

I am *so* glad I just fused Loki. Once he hits Level 62, he'll be spamming Megidoloan until the cows come home (and it'll do crazy damage thanks to Lugh and his Enlightenment racial skill).


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 8, 2012)

Jesus, the beginning is so much more brutal than Overclock. Only on Day 2 in Osaka and the fucking Free Battles are just Spartan level. I try to make a decent team but it's barely passable and enemies are fucking cruel since they actually focus on singling out people with the utmost extreme prejudice. And dear lord, Auctions are stupid expensive this time. In Overclocked even on Day 2 I could clear out a whole Auction and just by using Buy Now. Buy Now can now range 2-3x the initial price for like no fucking reason. Worse if a special auction pops up soon after and you're like broke.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 8, 2012)

Finally killed that merak bitch. FUCK, oh RK you shall hate day 2 sooo much after you fight this guy once.

Be at around lvl 17-18 just in case if you don't want anyone dead. I made it at 15-17 but Io's team died on me.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 8, 2012)

I had no problems at all with Merak. I dunno why people seem to have such a huge problem with him. Compared to what else is in the game, he's like fighting three Pixies.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2012)

delirium said:


> god damn npcs fucking with my skill cracks!


I can totally relate to this.  I took away like 90% health on some of my opponents only to watch some other team swoop in and steal my kills.

Very fucking frustrating.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, I beat the game last night. I'm actually kinda disappointed, though. After the Ronaldo fight, the difficulty kinda fell apart and the game kinda became easier and easier. The final boss was a complete joke that, in the end, only nulled Curse and resisted Almighty.

Next is Daichi's Route, though. I'm hoping all those optional bosses that'll be flooding the game now will prove more of a challenge. I had been looking forward to a crazy final boss that reflected everything except one thing that changed every turn or something. What I got was actually considerably easier than any Septentrion and I hadn't overleveled or anything.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2012)

This game has been really fun so far.  I'm on day 4 and I haven't had any trouble yet.  I think Velocity made this game sound more difficult than it really is.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry velocity.  I was wrong.  The game suddenly got a lot more difficult on day 7.  

I can still win these battles.  But I find myself targeting the bosses when I fight teams now.  And I pretty much just ran away from Shiva.


----------

